# Website online



## Heiland (18. Aug 2004)

Hi@all

Wie gesagt habe ich ein Pong Applet programmiert. Allerdings würde ich es gerne in ein Applikation konvertieren, was nur halbwegs geklappt hat! Das Applet sowie den sourcecode zu meinem konvertierungsversuch
kann man sich unter www.eggers-games.de runterladen! Es würde mich echt freuen, wenn sich jemand mit dem Problem beschäftigen würde! Vielen Dank nochmal für alle kompetenten Antworten!
Gruß JaVa


----------



## Grizzly (18. Aug 2004)

Frage: Was ist jetzt genau das Problem? ???:L


----------



## Heiland (18. Aug 2004)

Ich schaffe es nicht aus den sourcen des Pong-Applets eine Lauffähige Applikation zu erstellen.


----------



## Anubis (18. Aug 2004)

Problem gelöst! 
Hab es geschafft. Nur es blinkt noch fürchterlich. Vielleicht kann jemand auch dieses problem bewheben.


----------



## nekton (18. Aug 2004)

benutze einen doublebuffer. das flackern entsteht sehr warscheinlich dadurch, das die komponente zum teil "leer" dargestellt wird und nicht durchgaengig mit deinen eigenen pixeldaten.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=double+buffering&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Heiland (18. Aug 2004)

Erst mal vielen Dank an Anubis!!! Hat er wirklich prima gelöst... bin halt wirklich noch nicht so erfahren. Das mit dem Doublebuffer mache ich grade. Werde den code dann natürlich für alle hochladen! Mit Danksagungen ;-)
JaVa


----------



## Anubis (18. Aug 2004)

Jo, das hat geholfen, aber jetzt ist die Steuerrung schlecht und außerdem nicht flüssig.


----------



## Heiland (18. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe es nicht fertig gebracht einen Double Buffer einzubauen. Was im Applet ein Kinderspiel war, wird hier zur mühseligen Arbeit. Ich glaube, Applikationen mögen micht nicht. Ich habe es zumindest schon soweit gebracht, das Flimmern wegzubekommen! Dann wird aber der Ball und alles andere nicht gelöscht und neu gezeichnet. Sondern man sieht dann die Ballbewegungslienien. Wie dem auch sein. Ich uploade jetzt mal den code von Anubis und mir. Vielleicht kann jemand damit was anfangen!

Gruß JaVa


----------



## Anubis (19. Aug 2004)

Nicht nötig. Double-Buffering habe ich schon drin. nur wie gesagt. Ist regiert jetzt die Steruerung fast bis gar nicht.


----------



## Heiland (19. Aug 2004)

Könntest du mir den source zum double buffer nochmal schicken? würde mich interessieren wie du das gemacht hast!
Gruß JaVa


----------



## Anubis (19. Aug 2004)

Kann ich machen.


----------



## Heiland (19. Aug 2004)

Ich habs mit BufferedImage versucht. In der SampleThread Klasse. Einen neuen Grafik kontext habe ich auch erzeugt.

Allerdings kannte der Kompiler dann diverse Methoden nicht mehr wie getWidht() usw. Sehr komisch, naja, die EMail kennst du ja! 
Gruß JaVa

P.S.: webmaster@eggers-games.de geht auch!


----------



## Anubis (19. Aug 2004)

Habs dir gerade geschickt.


----------



## Heiland (19. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Komisch, die Steuerung funktioniert bei mir tadellos. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass der Ball sehr lahm ist. Wenn ich in der Ballklasse ball_speed x und y erhöhe dann entsteht ein ruckeln. Der Thread bewirkt da auch nichts mehr. Aber das stört recht wenig. Das nächste mal bau ich ein Spiel gleich in einer Applikation auf! Vielen Dank an alle, die mitgeholfen haben und sich dafür interessiert haben, besonders Anubis, der mir seine sources geschickt hat!

Werde das Spiel demnächst als download anbieten. 
Gruß JaVa


----------



## macfreakz (19. Aug 2004)

@JaVa: nimm mein Code als Beispiel unter "Performance ok mit meinem Space Ping Pong Spiel" Drin findest du die Codes ... viel Spass ...


----------



## Heiland (19. Aug 2004)

werde mir die sources mal ansehen! Vielen Dank!
Gruß JaVa


----------

